# Jag gets two more 2Q's



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

We had agility trials this weekend and Jag picked up two more 2Q's! He is not a really fast dog, but he is pretty consistant. Just 17 more to go.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: Go Jag!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yeah for you and Jag!!! BIG congrats!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whoo Hoo! Great job to both of you!!!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks. The courses have been geared toward being able to handle turns and stuff, so it is hard to get much speed up -- very few straight aways. And he was trained by a less than perfect trainer (me) then ended up with a National level handler (Joan). He had some relearning to do.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks! See you in St. Louis.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to both you and Jag!


----------

